# rawhide twists



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

ok so i gave luna a rawhide twist yesterday morning and it was gone within 15 mins of me giving it to her it was the small ones that are as thick as a pencil, i thought this would help her teething but i didnt expect her to eat the whole thing its been over 24 hours still eating and drinking still having bowel movements, i will not be giving her any more, just wondering if anyone elses pup has done this


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I don’t do rawhide. Research the way these are made, and you’ll see why. 

I use bully sticks, but I always buy the large ones so they can’t get it lodged in their mouths, or swallow it in large pieces


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

i didnt even think about it when i got them i didnt think she could swallow it whole from all the things shes gone through i just thought she would get some of that chewing out of the way instead of chewing on me , and i kept her busy while i cleaned the kitchen, i come back to check on her and gone


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Yep, they can digest rawhide. 
How do I know? Before I knew any better, I bought some rawhide bones while at grocery store shopping for family, and my dog really enjoyed chewing them. He did digest them fine but had yellow runny poop the next day, so I stopped giving them. Then I found out that rawhide is treated with lots of chemicals, and is dangerous because it can cause blockages. Luckily they seemed to just give my dog runny poop. It sounds like your dog digested hers fine! 

Here are some other chewies we've tried, with my dog's reviews (he is 76 lbs):

Antler (elk, split deer): Friend's beagle loves, but to me these are "too hard, too tasteless". 
Beef Trachea: yum! crunchy! like eating a bag of chips!
Beef Strap (dried beef tendon): yum! crunchy! like eating chips too!
Bully Rings, Bully Sticks: yum! a good chew, too bad it's gone in under 10 minutes...so my human should really empty her wallet and get me the BIG ones...
Himalayan Yak Chews: I thought this thing would be a fast snack, but wow it's a LOT of work. I chew on this if I'm bored and there's nothing better, but really this thing is a LOT of work, I've only left toothmarks in this thing even though it tastes pretty good.
Raw Meaty Bones: I think I would like these but my human thinks it's unsanitary/gross so I haven't gotten to try yet.
Nylabones: Not tried yet. The black lab we know, bit off a huge piece of hers and freaked everybody out.

** I know puppies are different from adult dogs so there may be things that are not yet safe for her to chew or are too hard for her right now? Not sure how old your pup is. **


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

GSDchoice said:


> Yep, they can digest rawhide.
> How do I know? Before I knew any better, I bought some rawhide bones while at grocery store shopping for family, and my dog really enjoyed chewing them. He did digest them fine but had yellow runny poop the next day, so I stopped giving them. Then I found out that rawhide is treated with lots of chemicals, and is dangerous because it can cause blockages. Luckily they seemed to just give my dog runny poop. It sounds like your dog digested hers fine!
> 
> Here are some other chewies we've tried, with my dog's reviews (he is 76 lbs):
> ...


she will be 10 weeks on monday im just worried it wont go thru her well


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

hmm, ok, 10 weeks is young! I see why you're worried.

So I am no vet - just a pet owner...
but if it's been a whole day and she is eating/drinking/pooping normally, it would seem like her system dealt with it? 
I think if there was a blockage, you'd see signs of it by now? 
Dogs' digestive systems seems to work pretty fast. 
Is she showing any signs of stress/discomfort like lying down more than usual, panting a lot, drinking more than usual, etc?
If she continues to act normal, active and her poop looks normal, I think she may have digested it.
If her behavior or poop seems off, then I'd bring her in to vet for a check. 
At least that's what I'd do...?

Hope she's ok!


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

well she pooped this morning but it was diariaha and then she had lil firmer poop later but wasn't a lot i dont know if shes went poop since because i haven't been home at work now ill ask my mom when i get home


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

ok, keep watching her!!

Here is a list from the internet - 
signs of blockage in dogs (means a chunk of rawhide that isn't passing through):

vomiting
regurgitation
weakness
diarrhea
loss of appetite
dehydration
bloating

If she keeps having the diarrhea or is having any signs from the list, 
call vet emergency line and bring her in right away!

( After eating rawhide, my dog had soft yellow poop for a day but he was still pooping his normal 1-2x/day. 
He also was his normal self (hearty hungry eater, drinking a lot, energetic for walk) so I guess he digested it.
The piece she ate does not sound very big...so hopefully all will be ok.


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

Yes i will she still seems fine she is pooping and eating


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bacon Flavored Benabone.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Lisa Brooks said:


> ok so i gave luna a rawhide twist yesterday morning and it was gone within 15 mins of me giving it to her it was the small ones that are as thick as a pencil, i thought this would help her teething but i didnt expect her to eat the whole thing its been over 24 hours still eating and drinking still having bowel movements, i will not be giving her any more, just wondering if anyone elses pup has done this


Done it. Not worth it. Bully sticks suffer the same fate. Not that the dog gets sick or anything. He just eats them in like 5 minutes. We've found deer antlers to be the far superior chew for an adult dog (1 year+). They last for months and months.

For Jack as a puppy, the little nylabones worked great. The stubbly ones for when he was losing teeth and the smooth ones for when the new teeth were coming in.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Yay, good news.
Thanks for the photos, she is really a cutie!!

Yep time for some safer chewies!

Also she might like to lick at a Kong with a bit of peanut butter smeared on the inside (keeps my dog busy for 20 minutes).


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

What is a Benabone?


----------



## Lisa Brooks (Jun 28, 2018)

I think she is gonna be fine shes been using the bathroom just fine and it's going on 3 days. And i will try the. Different kinds of chews that will be good for her


----------

